# New Group at Google



## mittalfdk (Jun 29, 2006)

Please join for inputs regarding Matching and Residency. This group is only for International Medical Graduates (IMGs). 

It will concern only the issues of getting into a residency.....means regarding the application procedure, Externships, Observerships, Pre Match, Match, Post Match Scramble, Cvs, Personal Statements and all the other issues concerning the same. 

Please join the group at following address: 

http://groups.google.com/group/IMGs-Matching-and-Residency 

The email address of this group is: 

[email protected]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

mittalfdk,

It would probably be more beneficial for you (and others like you) if you carried a discussion here rather than branching off to another site (ie GoogleGroups) as this site will undoubtedly attract more traffic than a GoolgeGroup would. Just a thought -- but don't worry, I'll allow your link to stay. #wink


----------



## medicalmarvel (Apr 28, 2007)

International Medical Graduates (IMG) must be a productive group for all the med graduates. your link is not left un visited my be at least. but Rehan is not wrong. you could get a discussion table here as well.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Medicalmarvel*

mittalfdk,

Would you mind giving us an introduction to what your group is about? I know you gave a quick hint but it sounds interesting and before I think about joining I would like to know more about it.







Edited to redirect question to mittalfdk


----------

